# THE O.T.T. SLINGSHOT / SLINGBOW COMPETITION



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I see that my number of posts is moving steadily towards the 1000 mark (not to mention encroaching on the first anniversary of my membership of this excellent forum.)

So, I thought I would put up a competition to cover both events and allow a reasonable amount of time for people who wished to construct entries.

The task is the creation of a slingshot or slingbow that epitomises BIZARRE, WEIRD, UNUSUAL , SCARY or offers a real development in the technology of our sport.

Fantasy weapons in effect...but ONES THAT WORK !

They can be antique style or futuristic....Steampunk, gothic, medieval, Art Nouveau, post-apocalypse, bad-ass, whatever.................chance to let your imagination run wild !

Competition Rules

One entry per member

The emphasis may be on the styling...or maybe on original functional designs. ...preferably both. But, however O.T.T. the design, the device must be well constructed, robust and practical to use, capable of firing a projectile at least equivalent to 10mm steel balls or a standard arrow , dart, or other lethal projectile, at realistic velocities.

The entry must be hand held and not mechanical (i.e. trigger mechanisms, etc)

Existing constructions that you have made previously may be entered

THE PRIZE

My 'Sideshooter' (which, as far as I can ascertain, is fairly original itself ). It is actually rather good to shoot and will come with an effective paracord wrist brace (not shown).

THE WINNER

will be selected on the 15th September anniversary or on my 1000th post...whichever comes first. If there are several entries of equal quality then I will put their names in a hat and draw one.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like an excuse to run wild!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

ash said:


> Sounds like an excuse to run wild!


absolutely !!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got one that needs to be done in the next week to 10 days that should be interesting.... you might like to check out my gallery on my website Ruthie, you might find some inspiration there... http://pocketpredator.com/gallery.html


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

W


Bill Hays said:


> I've got one that needs to be done in the next week to 10 days that should be interesting.... you might like to check out my gallery on my website Ruthie, you might find some inspiration there... http://pocketpredator.com/gallery.html


WOW...there's some awesome stuff there. I especially like the Predators in metals and the Reaper prototype.

I think slingshots are definitely becoming an art form.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Ruthie, thanks for the push  when my wife starts getting angry at me for spending time in my garage ill blame you


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's a great competion. Unfortunately mine won't b done in a long time. It's a slow work in progress. God luck to everyone. Hopefully I will b able to enter the next one.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I would recommend that this be moved to the Competitions subtopic. Especially, since this will be a slightly longer than usual event. Its gonna get lost in the mire of the general section.

Also... BUMP


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

f00by said:


> I would recommend that this be moved to the Competitions subtopic. Especially, since this will be a slightly longer than usual event. Its gonna get lost in the mire of the general section.
> 
> Also... BUMP


OOOPS! I should have thought of that. Thanks amigo. Is it possible to move it Admin ?


----------



## Damir Crozg (Apr 4, 2013)

Here to break the ice B)

















In the environment is almost invisible


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

A very promising first contender !


----------



## Damir Crozg (Apr 4, 2013)

I know it is not related to the topic, but


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Damir Crozg, dude that is awesome!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG...Just noticed that my posts are up to 995 so posting your entries soon would be a good idea !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang pity I have the imagination of a snail, and the talent for building of a slug, or cockroach, both of which I step on because I can.

Living in Buddhist country, I don't like my chances if reincarnation turns out to be real....grin.

Good luck to those aspiring artist out there though. I look forward to seeing the winning design.

Cheers Allan


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Noooo, I need to go to the hardware store, but passed out when I got home cause I was stuck in traffic for 2 hours, why did that @@@ truck have to catch on fire... Sorry to have missed out on the dead line.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Noooo, I need to go to the hardware store, but passed out when I got home cause I was stuck in traffic for 2 hours, why did that @@@ truck have to catch on fire... Sorry to have missed out on the dead line.


PLENTY OF TIME AMIGO ! I've decided to make it the anniversary of my joining on 15th SEPTEMBER as I'm reaching my thousandth post a bit faster than expected and not given folk enough time.

and remember folks...you can enter slings that you have made previously


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Just a reminder to be working on your entries. Come on guys...you could well get lucky !


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

This is definitely post apocalyptic. Made from a push rod out of an old jeep that my buddy is restoring. I blued the metal with a propane torch. It took no time to bend some heat and leverage and that was it. Hope I win, that side shooter looks so cool!!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks for the entry. That looks like a great post-apocalypse survival tool


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

my entry is not yet finshed. sorry. i have toharden the bend point. i will heat it up uing mmap gass then drop in water(cold) then i will heat it and lett id slow cool on a steel pot wichh will conduct the heat. i thinck that this will mak it so that it will not fold in your hand. i will also attach flats on bean shooter stly.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi ruthie and all, this is my entry; wether it fits here or not I do not know but I like to see it here..









It is presented in: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26152-fairy-tale-shooter-and-the-magic-rock-holder/?hl=%2Bfairy+%2Btale

cheers,

jazz


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Ruthie and everyone, here is my entery modled after my 1911, I have looped 2040 on right now cause I almost took my head off with a rebound shoot off of one of my targets since this ss adds about ten more inches to my draw, needless to say it is fantastic fun and I will be adding a detachable ring to shoot arrows.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very cool looking shooter sir.

Pity you could not work out a magazine for the arrows and an auto reload.
Then watch out bad guys; fastest arrow in the west.

Cheers Allan


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Very cool looking shooter sir.Pity you could not work out a magazine for the arrows and an auto reload.Then watch out bad guys; fastest arrow in the west.Cheers Allan


Haha, you never know, this is just the first one. I've been think about other lengths, turning it into a starship, different shaped cross bars, ball holder in the handle, a tactical rail for flash light or knife... Options, yeah, I'll be playing with this one for awhile, hehe, such great fun.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

TWO DAYS LEFT BEFORE THE COMPETITION CLOSES ! LAST CHANCE FOR YOUR ENTRIES !


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

hickymick said:


>


needs stronger bands on double tb black or silver maybe oh its my old front bike forks with a dill handle fitted


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that is a very cool looking shooter; awesome in fact.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

THE COMPETITION IS NOW CLOSED ! The winner will be announced tomorrow


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

O.K. FOLKS!

The time has come !

The number of entries was not overwhelming but the quality has been impressive.

Damir's wonderful assemblage of plumbing parts looked great. I seem to recall a starship made in a similar manner in an interview Joerg did with someone in the USA.

Squirrel Squasher produced an inventive design for a simple survival slingshot....just the job for the apocalypse !

I loved Jazz's 'tree' slinger. Great if one's slinger can be a sculptural artwork when not in use!

HickyMick's adaptation of bicycle forks into a heavy duty shooter is simply brilliant. The basic structure is the one Joerg recommended for very heavy draws. The use of chain shackles on the forks is very clever...minimal wear on the rubber and easy band change. Nice one Mick!

Hard to single out just one SS out of this quality of entry. But, in the end, the prize had to go to Pork Chop Sling's 1911 ! Beautifully constructed and a design that should be very effective...should make a very good arrow slinger too. Jolly well done there. The Sideshooter will be on its way to you shortly.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Congrats pork chop. And thanks ruthie for this competition. It was enjoy able.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats to all.

And many thanks to ruthiexxxx.

Cheers Allan


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! Woohoo!! Thank you Ruthie!! Can't wait to try out that side shooter.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

@ hickymick- i like your build of a " W " slingshot . bike forks made it very industrial looking, way better than the one i made.

congrats to you porkchopsling !


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations PorkChopSling!

Thanks Ruthie for this competition, it was realy fun.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Awesome!! Woohoo!! Thank you Ruthie!! Can't wait to try out that side shooter.


I asked The Boss to put one of his paracord wrist braces on it. Handy as a lanyard anyway, but twisted round the wrist it gives considerable support for pulling heavy rubber.

Shall i leave the existing rubber on it? Bunny Ears of TTB and Linatex bands. You may well want to put something else on but this set up is maybe worth a try first


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!! Woohoo!! Thank you Ruthie!! Can't wait to try out that side shooter.
> ...


Yes, please, that would be great! Linatex is awesome, I just don't use it in my back yard box for fear of taking out a window from the rebounds. But, we go slinging at our friend's place she's got acres, we use the side of the barn as a stopper :headbang:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to the winner :wave:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

FINALLY !!!!!

Managed to emerge from the chaos for long enough to sort out your prize and will get it to the Post Office today !

I'll send it 'Certificado' as otherwise they seem to see the delivery aspect as optional !!! 

Sorry to take so long by the way...still hoping that normal service will be resumed eventually !


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> FINALLY !!!!!Managed to emerge from the chaos for long enough to sort out your prize and will get it to the Post Office today !I'll send it 'Certificado' as otherwise they seem to see the delivery aspect as optional !!! Sorry to take so long by the way...still hoping that normal service will be resumed eventually !


No worries Ruthie, the only time I'm fast is in the kitchen ;-)


----------

